# Have you ever noticed



## caprine crazy (Jun 12, 2012)

that registered Boer Goat sales is like going to the grocery store? I noticed today at the Winning Traditions sale that several goats had some of the same well known goats in their pedigrees like AK-47, Status Quo, Square One, Maximum Impact. But some of these goats were only going for $500. When Able Acres was selling goats with these types of pedigrees they were going for $5000!  It's like the difference between buying a name brand product and a generic product; your getting the same thing, just a different company. What is your guys thoughts on this?


----------



## nancy d (Oct 5, 2007)

More power to them.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

It is reputation, showing and placing high in the show ring Able acres has really nice stock and work hard for the name. There goats show it. 
Yes, you can say, it is like buying a name brand.
If you can get high quality pedigree such as that, that is great, however, the goat has to share that quality as well. It may be ,that those goats being sold by others,cheaper, are not as nicely bred, even with those lines in them. Were Mismatched at breeding and never achieved that wow factor or may be genetically flawed, because the breeder is not paying attention to which animals are being placed together. ect is to why, the prices may be lower. Just because a goat has those genetics, doesn't always mean, they were bred to be champians. I have seen some goats with extraordinary lines , turn out really bad. Or some do not care properly for the goats, such as worming or a good feeding program, as they grow.
It is good for the name brand breeders pocket book, that is for sure. If you think you have great animals, have worked hard to get them that way, you show them and win high placements, more power to anyone that does that. They earned it and it is hard work. 
As to prices. it is the matter of, if we get it or not. 
I think of it this way, if you price a goat with a higher price and get what you are asking or even close to it, you must have great animals. No matter if you show or not.


----------



## Dani-1995 (Mar 11, 2011)

I agree with Pam completely!


----------



## Tenacross (May 26, 2011)

Well said, Pam.
I watched the sale today. It was fun to watch. After going to a two show weekend and watching what is selling high at the big sales, I think things are changing a little as far as what is "in". I don't think you are going to hear the word "feminine" quite as much in the future. Goats that are naturally WIDE fronted are bringing more money and placing higher. It was the difference between a $2k and a $5k Able Acre goat at the WT sale was how wide fronted they were. Of course they have to have the big butt to go with it. But now big boned and "deep" are mo betta than "feminine" and "extended". Or at least it seems to me to be trending that way.


----------



## caprine crazy (Jun 12, 2012)

These goats were all the same quality. The ones that were going cheaper looked no worse than Able Acres.


----------



## Dani-1995 (Mar 11, 2011)

The name does help since.they have a proven reputation... reputation helps!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

caprine crazy said:


> These goats were all the same quality. The ones that were going cheaper looked no worse than Able Acres.


 For those, you should look under the hood ect, really well, as they may have blemishes or flaws.


----------



## Dani-1995 (Mar 11, 2011)

toth boer goats said:


> For those, you should look under the hood ect, really well, as they may have blemishes or flaws.


Very true.

Do you have the sale catalog link? I have noticed that small things like head shape, length of neck, horn shape/set ect,. Is what separates the good goats with the great Goats.


----------



## Tenacross (May 26, 2011)

caprine crazy said:


> These goats were all the same quality. The ones that were going cheaper looked no worse than Able Acres.


Like I said, I watched the sale online. There were some 2BBT and Bailey goats that went for top dollar as well. If I was buying, I would have looked to some of the other breeders with the less popular bred goats as I think you could have gotten a better bargain in some cases, so I'm not saying you are totally wrong. Maybe exaggerating a little bit.


----------



## caprine crazy (Jun 12, 2012)

Exactly Tenacross. I'm meaning there was like a whole $500 difference according to my notes. Here's the link to the catalouge. I think most of them looked better in person though. Just my opinion. http://www.winningtraditionsale.com/


----------



## Tenacross (May 26, 2011)

caprine crazy said:


> Exactly Tenacross. I'm meaning there was like a whole $500 difference according to my notes. Here's the link to the catalouge. I think most of them looked better in person though. Just my opinion. http://www.winningtraditionsale.com/


Able Acres always have marvelous pictures of their goats. When some of the bidders are bidding on the internet, that can make a difference. Some of the other breeders had just so-so pics of their goats for the catalog and the goat looked way better in the ring. What I could see of the ring from the internet.


----------



## GTAllen (Jul 22, 2012)

It takes a "big chest, big butt, heavy bone, deep body and captivating head to be competive" was one of the quotes I saw. 
 
Wherever the sale is, names like Powell/Hollman, AABG, TLB, CSB, 2DOX, DSB, Kelly and the other big boys are going to command a premium because of their long standing reputations for championships.


----------



## caprine crazy (Jun 12, 2012)

Right. I'm not saying Able Acres doesn't deserve all the glory because they do. They have worked hard to get good genetics into their herd and get their name out there. I'm just saying that there were other goats there that I thought would have went for more. I did notice Bailey Bergherm and AABG had alot of Internet bids and they're pictures are always of excellent quality. Able Acres sold BSA Playin' in the Paint there. I have LOVED that goat since I set eyes on her on their website. When I saw her in person she was stunning. The only thing wrong with her that I noticed is that she had a big slit in her ear where she had tore on ear tag out it looked like. She went for $7000. I didn't stay for the whole thing (those benches were killing my butt) but that was just something that I noticed.


----------



## Dani-1995 (Mar 11, 2011)

I won't buy a goat without seeing it in person. Thats just the way I roll!

So many things can be changed in pictures or hidden so I won't risk it


----------

